# Moving embryos from abroad to my home country?



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi all

I wonder if anyone has any experience of treatment abroad then wanting to do a FET at home?

Here is a brief history – I’m now 42 and had IVF while living in London, in Barts early in 2006 and was blessed with a healthy baby boy in Nov 2006. Since then we have moved home to Ireland and I have recently started to think about using the embryos for a FET. The logistics of over and back to London for a cycle fill me with dread, especially with a toddler to look after and I had a mad thought that I could have the embryos moved.

Have you any idea whether this is possible at all? Would it be easier to consider moving them to Northern Ireland as it is still in the UK, or is moving them a total no-go?

Any thoughts you have on the subject would be great, or even an idea on where and how I could start the process.

Ginger


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

ginger, i cant help you at all!  But didnt want you to think you were being ignored!  Why dont you contact barts and ask them if they could do this for you - they might have links to another clinic in ireland ....
Or perhaps you could do your monitoring for the cycle in ireland, and then come to london for the transfer, and back to ireland (this is what most of us abroadies do, we do our treatment, injections etc in uk, get monitored by a clinic here, and then just go to clinic for transfer, usually anything from 24 hours - 3 days ....)
Sorry not that much help, but good luck for your treatment ...


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Safarigirl and thanks for your reply ..... can't believe no one's done this before.

Anyway since Tuesday I have contacted Barts and a couple of Irish clinics and it seems to be a fairly easy thing to do once the clinics are all in line with the EU tissues directive ..... the clinics do all the paperwork, I pay the necessary bills and then I go over and take my babies home!! What an amazing thought .......

Thanks again for your response, and Congratulations on your baby girl!!! 

Ginger xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Ginger

Good luck with this and I hope your plans work out. I think that the only time when there are issues with this is if the two countries in question have differing legislation on donor eggs and donor anonimity. 

Helen
x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for replying ..... I found out tht enarly all Irish clinics EUTD compliant so time to get the ball rolling ..... Eek! It's becoming a reality now ...

Ginger


----------

